
Galaxy Explorer – open-source HoloLens application - plurby
https://github.com/Microsoft/GalaxyExplorer
======
bmalicoat
Super cool to see something I worked on hit the front page :)

We had a film crew document the development of the app, you can check out the
videos here [http://aka.ms/syivideos](http://aka.ms/syivideos) and you can
read some technical posts here [https://microsoftstudios.com/hololens/editors-
notes/](https://microsoftstudios.com/hololens/editors-notes/)

Download the code and run it in Unity, the emulator, or a real device!

------
oh_sigh
A demo video would be nice.

~~~
esterly
Demo video. Cheers.
[https://twitter.com/HoloLens/status/712715836893433856](https://twitter.com/HoloLens/status/712715836893433856)

------
drcode
Any info on whether the HoloLens field of view has gotten any better yet?

~~~
nissimk
It's still super cool even with the fov limitation.

~~~
rorosaurus
True, but everyone's first impression is disappointment, since all the videos
we see demonstrating the technology suggests you can see much more at once.

~~~
bobbygoodlatte
Yeah, I think everyone is pretty skeptical when they see HoloLens demos shown
from 3rd person. The TED demo in particular felt like it was substantially
exaggerating the capabilities of the device.

